# Rusty trailer hitch lock



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a trailer hitch lock that is rusted shut.one of those master lock dumb bell styles. I have been on a role with the advice so I figured instead of spraying 5 diff things on itId just ask. What is the magic potion to loosen it up? WD? Anti corrode? Drill oil?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I used WD on mine and once it broke free, I maintain it with a white Lithium grease spray.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

had to drill mine out where the key goes in 1/4 drill bit and 2 pipe wrenches .I was in a hurry did not want to take the time to let oil work .I like AERO KROIL the best let it set for a couple hours works really good second choice PB Blaster .


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I have one of those things too, but it got corroded when something in the back spilled without my knowledge. i managed to get it unlocked to put on the hitch, but now I can't get the darn thing unlocked again. 

Would some type of penetrating oil work, becuase i have some fo that, but havent sprayed it yet due to not knowing if it would damage the thing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Aero Kroil or PB Blaster or if in a hurry a hammer will work.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'd start with PB Blaster. That is awesome stuff !

Another option is an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel. 

I had that happen to me a couple of years ago. I took my trailer to pick up some cabinets for a job I was doing. I had to go to a Lowes about an hour from where I live. I got there and got all the paperwork done and while they brought the cabinets from receiving up to the front I went to get the trailer. I pulled up into the loading zone and went to unlock the trailer but couldn't. The darn locks on both doors were seized up tight as could be. I ended up having to go inside and buy an angle grinder. It worked like a charm. Hit the shackles of the locks with a metal cutting wheel and they came off in nothing flat. I then went back in and bought a set of weather proof locks and haven't had any trouble since.

Good luck!

John


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Gibbs Oil= Best oil


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Heck, we always put good ol brake fluid on all that stuff, let it set and work, then hose it down again, a good rap with a hammer to shock it, might be worth a try as brake fluid will penetrtate almost anything if givin a little time to work !!

Mike


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

Spray with PB Blaster, let soak for a couple hours, apply heat from a propane torch, smack with hammer and unlock. Just make sure you wear some gloves so you don't burn the paws. If that doesn't work, I always liked using a cutting torch!


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

PB Blaster is like panther piss and will eat through anything!

One other thing that I do

Go to Home Depot and get a one-quart sprayer for about $10 bucks pull off the little filter on the intake and full her up with oil. I pump her up and shoot oil on all of my fittings and bolts (works great on tractors also.) That coating of oil will keep everything working great all the time every time and will help stop the rust.



.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

A Milwalkee Sawzall did the trick for me...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Jason Adam said:


> A Milwalkee Sawzall did the trick for me...


:lol: Now that there's funny, I dont care who you are!

Kroil if you can find it, PB Blaster is almost as good and can be found at Murray's!


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

PB Blaster did the trick. Thanks guys.


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

Considering the length of time it takes to fool with a corroded lock, and the number of fish that need to be caught, I'd tend to use a bolt cutter.

When storing a boat outside, you need to protect the lock if possible. I've taped a grocery bag over mine for storage. You don't want to totally enclose the lock cause that just encourages corrosion - just shield it from the rain and snow. Keep it oiled and it should work for years.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Yup, for the cost of a new one and the hassle of getting it unstuck, a bolt cutters would be my choice. Then pick up a new lock on the way back from the lake!


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

good old chinese master lock. wd would not work. put the old sawzall to it and 5 minutes later we were in.master locks have become junk.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Air chisel, it takes longer to put the air hose away than it does to chisel the lock off....


----------

